# Silhouette Cameo vs. embroidery machine



## sari8970 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi everyone! I was all set to buy an embroidery machine and now someone recommended that maybe I look into a Cameo instead. I do not know how to sew so I was pretty much going to use the embroidery machine to make shirts, specifically for Disney stuff. I've always known that you could cut vinyl and do other things with a Cameo, but I didn't know you could do things with fabric and then I was reading about the heat transfer material.

I am wondering if anyone can explain to me exactly how that works and if they have a comparison of this machine to the embroidery machine and what might be best for me. 

Do you print it directly on a t-shirt or is it sort of like printing on iron on material and having to cut it out, but I'm guessing the machine does the cutting instead of having to so it myself by hand, which I have done before? Sorry, I'm just really confused!

Also, I don't know what the cost of the materials for things like this usually runs and although I believe the Cameo is less expensive to buy I am wondering if the heat transfer material, vinyl and designs are more expensive and in the long run will cost me a lot more.

Any help and guidance would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!

Sari


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

The Cameo and other vinyl cutters are very different than embroidery.

Easiest way to see what they do is to search YouTube for Cameo vinyl cutters.

Higher end vinyl cutter are combined print and cut capable but they are a bit pricey....

There are cutters that can contour cut around transfers that you have printed on a separate printer and then heat press to garments.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm not sure how you can compare a Cameo to an embroidery machine?

The Cameo is made for cutting things. An Embroidery machine is made for putting stitches in things. You can use a Cameo to cut fabric or other heat press materials that can be used along with embroidery for decorating garments. There is also a considerable price difference between the 2...

Since you mention Disney... there are embroidery machines, usually made by Brother, that come with Disney designs. You do know that they are for personal use only and may not be sold?


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

The Silhouette Cameo also prints and cuts.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

elcielo said:


> The Silhouette Cameo also prints and cuts.


Correct me if I am wrong but...

The only way a Cameo 'prints' is if you change the blade to a pen. It is not a printer. It is a cutter that has the capability to cut something that has been printed. It does not have a print head.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

elcielo said:


> The Silhouette Cameo also prints and cuts.


Not according to the Cameo web site:

"The Silhouette CAMEO® is an electronic cutting machine for personal use. Like a home printer, it plugs into your PC or Mac® with a simple USB cable. However, instead of printing it uses a small blade to cut paper, cardstock, vinyl, fabric and more up to 12" wide and 10 feet long. The machine also has the ability to register and cut printed materials."


----------



## Threadhoney (Jul 23, 2013)

Not sure if your understanding. The cameo will allow you to design an image and it will send the image first to print with your printer then back to the cameo to be cut. This is for card stock. You cant print vinyl with your home printer. The cameo will cut vinyl but you will have to layer if using multiple colors. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

You can print from the cameo but it prints using your printer. It is equipped with a cutter - not a print head.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

It's not a printer is just a cutter. The software that comes with it makes it print from your printer with registration marks that the cutter reads and contour cut it.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

sari8970 said:


> Hi everyone! I was all set to buy an embroidery machine and now someone recommended that maybe I look into a Cameo instead. I do not know how to sew so I was pretty much going to use the embroidery machine to make shirts, specifically for Disney stuff.


How do you compare apples and oranges? What kind of embroidery machine were you thinking of purchasing before this person recommended the cameo? As Blue posted directly from the Cameo site, the Cameo is a personal use type machine. Are you looking to cut vinyl or embroider as a hobby? The Cameo is not designed for production use.


----------

